# ADNOC basic salary for grade 15,16



## AKD1987

Dear All

I am interviewing for a senior engineer role at grade 15,16 level. I want to know what is the salary expectation for this grade? I am currently in Qatar and my basic pay is around 32k AED (equivalent) per month. Housing and kids schooling is extra. Would appreciate any leads on this topic. 

Thanks, Aymen.


----------

